

Sbd.vim "Smart Buffer Delete" — a new and much useful Vim plugin - orftz
https://github.com/orftz/sbd.vim

======
there
ah, this is great. i started using nerdtree recently and bound control+x to
:bd, and it annoyed me that doing that would close the buffer window leaving
the nerdtree open, rather than just going to the next buffer. this plugin
seems to fix that with control+x now bound to :Sbd.

